

Kid Launches Social Networking Site, Gets 227K Views in 1 hour - shashank261
http://fastgush.com/socialmedia/new-social-networking-site-lets-your-friends-describe-you-in-three-wordsread-why-founder-is-worried.html

======
jacquesm
Somehow I find the use of the word 'kid' a bit out of place here.

~~~
coderdude
How so? He's a minor in nearly every state in the US, where he lives. I tried
to find the legal age in Boston but "Boston Legal" keeps coming up...

~~~
jacquesm
The legal age is not what I had in mind. If someone is 17 chronologically but
in every other way behaves like a very smart adult would then it feels as
though calling them 'kid' is talking down to them. Nothing major, it just
seems to not be one of the three words that I would use to describe Mark with
:)

~~~
fletchowns
Like this?
[http://news.cnet.com/i/bto/20081219/business_week_kevin_rose...](http://news.cnet.com/i/bto/20081219/business_week_kevin_rose_270x356.jpg)

~~~
coderdude
Right. He was like 30 in that picture.

------
orenmazor
"social network"? isn't this just a facebook app?

